# "Trade in your GTO now?"



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

From another thread:



sjbbq said:


> the latest contact from my dealer was to ask me if i wanted to trade in my 2004 GTO. my reply was a would trade even for a 2006. the phone went quiet and then they hung up. i guess this is Pontiacs way of getting the problems( tires) off the street.


Anybody else get one of these?-- 

Just got a letter today talking about a "special trade in program", and my local dealer was one of the few authorized spots, and they would give more trade in money than usual due to a "high demand for your specific model". Could be a real deal, or it could be them trying to get rid of the 04 GTOs. If it is because of the strut rub, I don't think my dealer is involved. If they are, then they didn't talk to my service rep, as he is very aware of my Pedders Street II and my after market wheels. 

While it would be a HUGE PITA, this might be a good time to upgrade to a used 05 manual (the auto just doesn't do it for me some days). The only thing is, I would have to dig out my pedders stuff (less than 5k on the Street II package), sacrificing the bushings. Also, I would have to take out my entire custom stereo and hook all the factory trash back up. But if it didn't increase my payments...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

At one point I would have really considered that offer


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I get one of these every quarter from Jag. My father gets one every couple a months from Nissan. I used to get them from Ford for my '91 SHO. I really don't think it's just for 04 GTO owners as a result of an issue.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

:agree 
Since your car is 3 years old, they figure it's time to trade it in for a new car. Maybe many are on 3 year leases?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for the replies. I had hopes maybe I could play on their desperation... but oh well


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I got one too. I tossed it.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

This is a very common marketing approach, they try to real you in on "special trade in prices", don't fall for it.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> This is a very common marketing approach, they try to real you in on "special trade in prices", don't fall for it.


The only special thing about their prices will be you sitting in the short bus after having a meltdown and becoming mentally retarded when you realize what you just did. 

I must admit though, that I would trade for a killer deal on a C6. Other than that, remember that even sitting in the back of the shortie won't make you cool again.


----------

